# ben kaçar



## FlyingBird

What does it mean 'ben kaçar'?

I heard it few times.


----------



## TekYelken

Hi,

It's a slang saying which means '*I'm going*'.


----------



## melike024

Or " I am off. "


----------



## ancalimon

"Ben kaçarım" :  I am going to run away. (lit)

"Ben kaçar" :  Here "ben" is used as if the subject is talking about oneself like he is the third person.  It is slang for "I am already gone".


----------



## alexantosh

'Ben kacar' --> I am out of here.


----------



## TekYelken

ancalimon said:


> ".... It is slang for "I am already gone".



"Ben kaçtım" can also be used in the same context, but neither of them has anything to do with "_doing a runner_" which would mean "to run away from a difficult situation or avoid having to pay for something". It just means "I'm off" like melike024 mentioned.


----------



## ancalimon

TekYelken said:


> "Ben kaçtım" can also be used in the same context, but neither of them has anything to do with "_doing a runner_" which would mean "to run away from a difficult situation or avoid having to pay for something". It just means "I'm off" like melike024 mentioned.



I did not say that it means running away from a difficult situation.


----------



## TekYelken

ancalimon said:


> I did not say that it means running away from a difficult situation.



I know, I just wanted to clarify the subject to avoid any possible misunderstanding (((;.


----------

